# many cats!!



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Well I go on a dog forum (Chazhound) and a member who fosters cats is overloaded with them. She says she has Long haired, short haired, Himalayan, black and white, pure white, pure black, patched tabby, tabby, etc. Ranging in ages from 3 weeks to 8 years. Most of them are 1. All will come spayed or neutered, vaccinated, dewormed, flea free and NOT declawed. and really is looking for anyone who wants to adopt.

If you are interested in anything specific just ask and I will ask her about it. They are in Ohio. There are also two dogs needing homes, if you are interested in dogs I will post more about them. If you are interested in pics of a certain type of cat that she might have just ask and I'll get them.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

here is one of them...a Himalayan.


----------

